# Mein Nachbar baut sich einen Joint



## DER SCHWERE (19 Juni 2013)

​


----------



## vivodus (19 Juni 2013)

Grins...der ist richtig gut. Die Sonne und das "grüne Gras", sind Dinge, die bringen Spaß.


----------



## Punisher (19 Juni 2013)

das Teil reicht für das halbe Stadtviertel


----------



## DomiPaar (19 Juni 2013)

cool


----------



## krawutz (20 Juni 2013)

In Zukunft ist das gesetzwidrig ! Auf dem Papier fehlen die regierungsamtlich vorgeschriebenen, auch innen anzubringenden, Ekelbilder !


----------



## Krone1 (20 Juni 2013)

Das ist ein Ofen für die ganze Familie:thx:


----------



## CukeSpookem (20 Juni 2013)

Grüner Westfale, igitt !.....:kotz:


----------



## dörty (20 Juni 2013)

KLASSE!
happy010


----------

